
Spectral Normalization Explained - gooselabs
https://christiancosgrove.com/blog/2018/01/04/spectral-normalization-explained.html
======
visarga
Please can anyone who understood the math explain in simpler terms how
eigenvalues are related to gradient norm?

~~~
gooselabs
The spectral norm is really just another word for the largest singular value
of a matrix. And the singular values of a matrix A are the square root of the
eigenvalues of A transpose times A. (If A is a square matrix, then the
singular values are just the absolute value of the eigenvalues.)

